

Ask HN: Hacker side of Insurance Exchanges going live today? - davidbrent

I&#x27;d love to hear from anyone that has been involved in the development of these new exchanges.  One of those posts on the technology stack or high scalability posts would be great.  I&#x27;ve read so much about them and the influx of people their expecting, and I&#x27;m tired of the major media spin on their flaws.  Would love some first hand material out there, but I haven&#x27;t seen anything.
======
yaddayadda
I'm definitely not one of those people, but I already posted my first thoughts
on the sign-up process -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6475539](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6475539)

~~~
davidbrent
Unfortunately, the only exchange I've tried to access, out of pure curiosity,
times out.

[http://www.healthsourceri.com/](http://www.healthsourceri.com/)

Looks like they're using Amazon AWS

